# Contador binario con flip-flop jk 74ls112 de 17 a 130



## kingpromaker (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola, como estan, necesito terminar un proyecto en el que estoy trabajando, miren, es un contador que estoy haciendo usando un 555, 8 flip-flop jk [74ls112], (si necesitan ver la hoja de caracteristicas de este componente para ayudarme mas facilmente aqui esta: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/487972_DS.pdf )
y el contador sera con 8 led`s, entonces este no sera un contador que vaya de 0 a 255, sino que necesito que cuente desde 17 hasta 130, entonces he investigado, me han dicho que es manipulando las terminales preset y clear, con ayuda de un circuito combinacional, sin embargo, no tengo idea de como hacer que el conteo comienze desde el 17 (binaro), amigos, expertos en electronica, peritos de la materia, podrian orientarme para finalizar mi proyecto?

he intentado de todo, solo he logrado que el conteo termine en 130, pero no logro que comienze desde 17
gracias de antemano...


Fogonazo:
[Por favor, deje de eliminar mi mensaje, ya busque en este foro un tema similar, y no ncontre uno que me ayude, porfavor le pido que no to e la salida facil, (borrar mi mensaje), porque no me brinda su ayuda, los foros son para esto no?, para pedir ayuda a un experto y usted solo esta borrando mis mensajes, espero y me entienda, gracias]


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola kingpromaker

Bueno, si ya has logrado que cuente hasta 130 tienes más de la mitad del camino andado.

Te recomiendo que cuente hasta 131 para que el 130 se note en los LED’s.

Supongo que con el 130, que es lo que has logrado, restableces los 8 Flip-Flop’s que tienes.

En el 74112 las entradas Set y Reset son ciertas cuando son bajas, (0’s, Ceros).
Entonces con ese 130, que yo te recomiendo que sea 131, pongas en Set los Flip-Flop’s adecuados y, en Reset tambien los adecuados.

Si nombramos las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s de la siguiente manera, primero el que cuenta cada pulso.
Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8, Q16, Q32, Q64, Q128.
Ahora Podemos hablar con más acierto:
Necesitamos un 0 para poner en Set o Reset los Flip-Flop’s pero las Q’s son ciertas cuando son altas (1’s Unos).

Entonces: qué compuerta nos da un 0 cuando todas sus entradas son 1’s ?. La Respuesta Es Tuya.....

Para detectar cuando los Flip-Flop’s lleguen a 131 se requiere esa compuerta de 3 entradas y se conectan a Q128, Q2 y Q1 = 128+2+1=131.

La salida de esa compuerta la podemos llamar 131. con esa señal debemos poner es Set los Flip-Flop’s que nos den un número 17 en sus Q’s, estos son Q16 y Q1 = 1+16=17.

Esa misma salida de la compuerta debe poner en Reset las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s Q2, Q4, Q8, Q32, Q64 y Q128.
De ese modo tienes tu contador de 17 a 130.

No olvides Conectar a Vcc o positivo o Aplicar un 1 a las entradas Set y Reset que no se estén utilizando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kingpromaker (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, gracias por su ayuda ya logre hacer ese contador, inicia en un numero random, se resetea en 130, e inicia en 17, gracias le agradezco su tiempo


----------

